# Batman Beyond movie



## Bender (Aug 5, 2008)

Should it happen? 

Could it happen? 


What would happen if it did happen? 


What I think?

Yes 

Yes 

If it does OH FUCKING YEA! 

I,ll watch it six times!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2008)

there already was a movie

if you talking live action..it could work

i would love to see bruce as a old man


----------



## Zaru (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh fuck yeah

I had such golden hours watching and making fun of the series

They should just make a 120 minutes version of the robo egg baby ep


----------



## Micku (Aug 5, 2008)

Live action movie? It could work. I'm thinking a mixture of Ironman and I-Robot for some reason. 

I'll go see it.


----------



## GsG (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmm.  Yeah I suppose I'd watch it.  I'd figure there'd be sequels should a movie about this be made.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd like to see it either animated or live-action. I loved Batman Beyond. I also loved old Bruce in that giant Batman mech.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2008)

Terry eh? I enjoyed watching the series while I was growing up and I loved the movie "Return of the Joker".

I wouldn't mind a live-action.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 5, 2008)

i  think it would work afther the current batman movie serie end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

I could also see the live-action as kind of an Iron Man mixture of sorts... what with the suit and all. I'd mix it with TDK, for the darker feel, over I-Robot though. Just toss in some futuristic elements.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2008)

^

Nah, It,ll be a mixture of iRobots Nolan's and Batman series and maybe *MAYBE* some Iron man as well

Also we need a cool young cat to play Terry


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2008)

^

Young 

Keanu Reeves ain't no goddamn Teenager 

Terry's a teenager


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2008)

I think they'll have to stretch it and get a 20s actor who can play a teenager, like they always do. They can't very well get a teen that can act worth a shit. 

I don't know who they can get that would really fit though. Gary Coleman?


----------



## Chee (Aug 5, 2008)

The only thing I didn't like about that series was no Joker (excluding the animated movie). Joker is very vital for a Jokertard like me.

A movie would be good, but not great. And personally, I don't see it happening.


----------



## ctizz36 (Aug 5, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 5, 2008)

Terry lacks good villains though. Well, Curare and Inque perhaps, but they're not really city wide threats. I suppose Derek Powers but he's really just greedy for money and, imo, is a boring villain.

Ra's and Freeze are still alive, but I think they should stay away from Bruce' villains.

Anyway, a Beyond film would be good. Depends on who is the director, writer and producer.


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sure.
I'm ready for some more batman movies 
Or super hero ones anyway


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm all for it. It could definitly work. It should happen. I wonder who could Terry?


----------



## Bender (Aug 5, 2008)

That dude from the movie Never Back Down


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2008)

Him, maybe. But I'd like to see a McGinnis movie.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 5, 2008)

I honestly don't see it happening or working.  However, I did love the Return of the Joker.  Mark Hamill's performance sent chills down my spine.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Young
> 
> ...



lol the guy who plays a teenage clark in smallville is in his 30s but he's playing a character in his early 20s trust me movies can make anyone look young.


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 5, 2008)

Waspinator remembers that this movie was almost made in 2001 with Dini writing the script and Clint Eastwood as Batbot.

Batbot Begins was made instead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2008)

gesy wants to talk like waspinater now


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Aug 5, 2008)

Will Friedell or however you spell his name.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 5, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> lol the guy who plays a teenage clark in smallville is in his 30s but he's playing a character in his early 20s trust me movies can make anyone look young.



Keanu Reeves is over 40 years old.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2008)

gesy thinks steven strait would be a great terry. gesy thinks it would help his career


----------



## Bender (Aug 6, 2008)

Sean Faris should play Mcginnis 

Tell me that does not look like the face of the Batman?


----------



## Hellion (Aug 6, 2008)

I would want another Animated movie.  Return of the Joker is in my top 5 fave Animated movies


----------



## Waspinator (Aug 6, 2008)

Originally there was to be another Batbot Beyond film, with Catchick showing that she cloned the original Batbot and that new Batbot was it.

It was scrapped but later implemented in Justicehead episode Epilogue.


----------



## Stan Lee (Aug 6, 2008)

No, it wouldn't turn out well.


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd love to see that.  Batman Beyond I think is my favorite incarnation of the Batman franchise.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 6, 2008)

ok i read in wiki that there was plans for a movie 

''There was also a planned Batman Beyond live action feature, to be written by Paul Dini, however Warner Bros. shelved the project and eventually went with the Batman Begins concept instead. In August 2000, Warner Bros. announced that it was developing a live action film adaptation of the TV series Batman Beyond with Boaz Yakin attached to co-write and direct. The TV series' creators Paul Dini and Alan Burnett were hired to write a screenplay for the feature film, with author Neal Stephenson consulting the duo. By July 2001, a first draft was turned in to the studio, and the writers were waiting to see if a rewrite would be needed. The studio, also exploring other takes of Batman in development, eventually placed the Batman Beyond on hold in August 2001.''


this was put as the reference


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd pay to see it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 6, 2008)

So there was one planned, eh? Maybe we'll see one some day... Maybe.


----------



## Even (Aug 6, 2008)

Batman Beyond would make an awesome live-action movie


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2008)

It could work

All those you think otherwise come to the big room on the left. I wanna show you a magic trick


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2008)

You could easily do a movie with Powers as the main background threat. Have him fight people like the soundwave dude.

Terry is so much different from Bruce personality wise and I loved old Bruce banter.

I don't see a movie being made in the next few years and it doesn't help that the original series was dropped before it could finish.

The Joker was Bruce's enemy. You don't need a joker in batman beyond.

You could also get away with enemies like the royal flush gang


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 8, 2008)

Its far to late to make this movie now


----------



## Purgatory (Aug 8, 2008)

I vote Sean Connery for old Bats.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> Its far to late to make this movie now


It's never too late for a movie this awesome.   


Painkiller said:


> I vote Sean Connery for old Bats.


That'd be too awesome. Isn't Sean retired?


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 8, 2008)

I would watch it.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 9, 2008)

jdbzkh said:


> Its far to late to make this movie now



A lot of the series that were made into movies were late.


----------



## Chee (Aug 9, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Keanu Reeves is over 40 years old.





Really? He looks like he's in his early 30s.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2008)

And Angelina Jolie is how old?  Madonna?!!

Michael Jackson was black at one point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

So, who'd win in a fight? Batman or Batman Beyond?


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 11, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, who'd win in a fight? Batman or Batman Beyond?


Well Bruce is an old man at this point so Terry. But if it was Batman from the past it could go either way because while Bruce is the better Batman Terry does have an older more experienced Bruce giving him pointers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 11, 2008)

True, old-man Batman could give him some good pointers on defeating his younger self. Terry has the distinct advantage there.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 12, 2008)

The suit evens out the training Bruce got imo.

If old Bruce was giving tips then Terry would win, but if he wasn't...

The interesting thing about Beyond was that he only lost his dad and still had his mom/brother/girlfriend. Alot of the comic writers are trying to make a Bruce clone with a diff name to ultimately replace Bruce, which I think is very fucking boring.


----------

